# Plant Selection - Mudbrick Vertical Garden



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

*Plant Selection - Mudbrick Vertical Garden*

I've been working on an apparently different kind of vertical garden concept that uses a natural moist clay surface as a rooting/growing media instead of synthetic fabric panels or containers with soil media. A few months ago I started a thread explaining the construction and some preliminary observations and here is the link...

Design Test - Clay Panel Vertical Garden

For my first couple of tests I used straight artist's red clay pressed into Epiweb horticultural fiber (GlassBoxTropicals.com). The Epiweb holds everything together, while also checking the cracks that form in clay with wet-dry cycles. In this way it functions like the straw component of adobe bricks.









Here is the panel + clay with enclosure ready for planting. This frame is 11.5" wide by 21" high and the removable clay panel, with its own frame, nests inside.









I've started this discussion to share additional observations and ideas, especially for plants that might grow well in this kind of setup. Anybody who has traveled in Southern Mexico, Costa Rica or other humid tropical areas may have observed that, rather ironically, some of the most interesting kinds of plants grow on exposed clay in road cuts through forest areas. These may include bryophytes, _Selaginella_, ferns, tiny Angiosperms and more.

Tonight I got around to planting and here is the panel with a couple of NOID volunteer greenhouse mosses along with small pieces of _Ficus, Lemmaphyllum, Peperomia _and_ Pyrrosia.







_

Another interesting thing that I "planted" were a few drops of liquid _Tolypothrix_ Cyanobacteria culture. This organism has grown very well, albeit slowly, as a biocrust on red clay in my previous tests. The _Tolypothrix_ biocrust resembles a very fine, deep green moss.









I put the liquid culture on the upper area of the panel that looks empty in the photo. I'm just hand watering this panel in a casual way and it's possible for that upper part to dry out between waterings if I miss a few days, but as a biocrust-forming Cyanobacteria, the _Tolypothrix_ can tolerate wet-dry cycles and continue to grow.









I'll post updates as this develops. I'm also working on a second enclosure + panel with similar proportions, but somewhat larger in size. I would like to use a different plant combination for that project.

I would be interested to hear any suggestions for mini plants around in the hobby/trade that might grow well here or represent the exposed clay habitat. These observations may also be instructive for plantings in Dart Frog enclosures incorporating natural clay backgrounds, a concept described in this discussion...

Clay Substrate How-To


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Something I just found while snooping around...

Effects of De‐ and Rehydration in Desiccation‐Tolerant Liverworts: A Cytological and Physiological Study

I'd like to try a liverwort on these setups. I have a few little pieces of _Riccardia_ growing, although I don't know if that one can handle a wet-dry cycle.


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

Micro Sinningias might work. They are all lithophytes from a small area of Brazil, and they handle longer wet/dry cycles via dormancy, but they might be able to handle regular drying out due to their tubers. You’d probably want to start with specimens that have mature tubers already, rather than seedlings, and muscicola is the most floriferous and tolerant of the micros (muscicola, pusilla, concinna, minima).


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

I would love to see something like this but for Lichen. Lichen is cool but I've never seen anyone grow it indoors before.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Harpspiel said:


> Micro Sinningias might work. They are all lithophytes from a small area of Brazil, and they handle longer wet/dry cycles via dormancy, but they might be able to handle regular drying out due to their tubers. You’d probably want to start with specimens that have mature tubers already, rather than seedlings, and muscicola is the most floriferous and tolerant of the micros (muscicola, pusilla, concinna, minima).


Those would be neat to try. The other day Matthew Schwartz had some pictures up of a super micro mini Brazil _Sinningia _with blooms_. _I wonder what the root system is like(?). That clay surface is pretty hard and I've only seen roots grow across it. It might be possible to carve out a little hollow that could hold sphagnum or other finer substrate.



IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> I would love to see something like this but for Lichen. Lichen is cool but I've never seen anyone grow it indoors before.


Yeah that would be pretty neat, but a challenge I'm sure. If a Lichen could establish at all, it would have the best chances with very even and steady conditions. Maybe it would be worth trying with a more common, weedy Lichen.

The Cyanobacteria biocrust is an interesting idea to test some more. So far the _Tolypothrix_ has grown the best on clay. _Nostoc _also seems happy enough, although it develops as a more subtle, finer crust.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Bookmarking this here so I don't forget...cultural + design aspects for growing lichen and moss biocrusts on concrete... 

The Role of Geometry on a Self-Sustaining Bio-Receptive Concrete Panel for Facade Application


----------



## Harpspiel (Jan 18, 2015)

hydrophyte said:


> Those would be neat to try. The other day Matthew Schwartz had some pictures up of a super micro mini Brazil _Sinningia _with blooms_. _I wonder what the root system is like(?). That clay surface is pretty hard and I've only seen roots grow across it. It might be possible to carve out a little hollow that could hold sphagnum or other finer substrate.


As lithophytes, their roots can’t be very deep, but in the in situ pics I’ve seen there is some amount of moss and maybe detritus on the surface of the boulders.


----------



## ackshee (Oct 30, 2020)

This is awesome! Great work. Following : ^)


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

New update for this thing! I built a frame finished with this bright yellow-orange to bolt onto the front of the enclosure.

The moss has not responded very well. I'm going to try some more different kinds, but I suspect the environment here is just too dry for this particular moss.

_Rhaphidophora pachyphylla_ and _Peperomia emarginella_ are growing slow & steady and clinging to the clay surface nice & tight.

The _Tolypothrix_ sp. Cyanobacterium is the most interesting result. It is developing as a textured biocrust resembling a very fine moss. I would like to get it to spread to cover more of the panel. I've noticed it only growing in the spots where I specifically planted it, so I might add some more of the liquid culture.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice development on this thing. You can really get lost in it....


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice development on this thing. You can really get lost in it....
> 
> View attachment 309761
> 
> ...


WOW! Like a painting, is that white stuff lichen ?


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> WOW! Like a painting, is that white stuff lichen ?


It's nice to have it here on the wall. I like it. It changes a little every day. 

The white patches are lysed (dead) Cyanobacteria, mainly the _Tolypothrix_. It dies back, then grows again.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Another update pic while I have it handy...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's another vertical garden + microbiology concept I've been trying to resolve. _Bioreceptive concrete_ is formulated with a surface texture and chemistry intended to encourage biocrust organism colonization. I've made these panels with various blends incorporating Portland cement, vermiculite, crushed LECA, perlite and sphagnum peat. The dimensions of the panel in the attached pictures matches the insert for the clay panel enclosure shown in previous posts.

Concrete requires patience. This panel will sit in a plastic trash bag sealed up with some moisture for one whole month so it can continue its slow curing process. Then I will submerge in clean rainwater for another full month to reduce/stabilize pH.

I've made a few of these and usually they pop right out of the mold, but this one was more difficult to extract.

I've wondered about a concrete surface like this in a marine aquarium for observation of encrusting organisms and there is some description of this in the design & bioremediation literature. Maybe a narrow tank like a standard 55G would work well for such a setup. The panel could be positioned in the middle of the tank width, about 6" from the front glass panel, and that would then leave the hidden space behind for water pumps, heaters, probes and a protein skimmer.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Update! This thing is developing really nice. Here it is at day 149...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Just placed another liquid culture order with Carolina. Can't wait to see these...

_Gloeocapsa_ sp.
_Fishcherella_ sp.
_Dunaliella salina_ 
_Coleochaete scutata_ 
_Mougeotia_ sp.
_Protococcus_ sp.
_Chlorococcum_ sp.
The first two of these are Cyanobacteria. The last four are Chlorophyta that can grow terrestrially. 

_Dunaliella salina _is planktonic Green Alga I intend to use in my single culture aquarium setup. It grows in very salty aquatic environments...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I got new pictures from these liquid cultures. I had microscope magnification at 100X or 200X, but also performed some additional cropping and resizing in Photoshop. 

These are such interesting organisms. I'll be happy if I can get any of them to grow on the vertical garden surfaces.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

New project! I'll probably start a new discussion for this in the Lounge. 

I have a concept for a cave environment model to go inside this same style of wall-mount case I build for the vertical gardens. The idea is to use a CO2 reactor of the kind used in reef tanks (but simplified) to dissolve CaCO3 into recirculating water that will then reprecipitate on the vertical surface to create stalactites and other cave features.

I've rounded up some components including a paintball CO2 tank, regulator (a pretty nice one), RO filter housing, diffuser and peristaltic pump. I'll fill the RO housing with limestone pebbles, mussel shells or coral skeleton. 

Does anybody here have experience with reef tank calcium reactors? I have no idea if the water circulation + CO2 diffusion will work with the low flow I have in mind. I also wonder about the tubing getting clogged with sediment. I fully expect this cheap eBay water pump to be pretty dead after a few hours of service, but I'll just replace it with a better one if I can get the setup running more or less.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Update for one of my related bioart/model ecosystem projects...

This phytoplankton setup has some additional features. It's bigger (150cm tall) and with a larger (2L+) tube enclosure. The wall bracket also holds electronics enclosures + air pump. This kind of affordable small air pump tends to wear out fast, so it runs just one minute per hour: probably adequate for occasional stirring of this easy phytoplankton culture. 

Phytoplankton is the extreme halophile, Dunaliella salina. In good growing conditions, D. salina can produces lots of beta carotene pigment and tint the salty water with a bright orange or red coloration. I have seen this same culture glow with an amber-orange hue, but tonight it's just plain green. 

The RGB LED strip behind the clear tube can shine with many different colors. The white 1W LED at the top renders better phytoplankton coloration in photos.


----------



## niputidea (11 mo ago)

I love these projects! I did my undergrad research in extremophiles, so they have a special place in my heart. 
Can you induce/modulate pigment expression in _Dunaliella_ by exposing it to different wavelengths or intensities of light? 
I was also wondering if you have ever tried any projects with purple sulfur/non-sulfur bacteria - Not sure how practical it would be to maintain an anoxic environment in an installation like yours, but it would be cool to see!


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

niputidea said:


> I love these projects! I did my undergrad research in extremophiles, so they have a special place in my heart.
> Can you induce/modulate pigment expression in _Dunaliella_ by exposing it to different wavelengths or intensities of light?
> I was also wondering if you have ever tried any projects with purple sulfur/non-sulfur bacteria - Not sure how practical it would be to maintain an anoxic environment in an installation like yours, but it would be cool to see!


Thanks for looking! I should look into _Dunaliella _culture some more. I also have it going in this 6-gallon tank setup and I have noticed that while it has a green color when the lights turn on, it is often, but not everyday, amber-orange later in the evening. Presumably it just produces more beta-carotene with more time to photosynthesize. In this photo however it is more green...









Did you culture stuff during your research in school? I would like to try more with purple sulfur/non-sulfur bacteria. green sulfur bacteria, etc. So far the only thing I have are mixed cultures in Winogradsky columns. Here's a mature Winogradsky with lots of color and texture...









That one has turned out really nice. I believe the white dots to be _Beggiatoa._

Here's a new one I set up in a gallery a few weeks ago. Will be interesting to see how it develops...


----------



## niputidea (11 mo ago)

hydrophyte said:


> Did you culture stuff during your research in school? I would like to try more with purple sulfur/non-sulfur bacteria.


I did culture some wacky stuff, but never worked with green/purple sulfurs. I was using culture- and sequencing-based approaches to identify novel species and metabolic relationships between microbes in anaerobic environments. It was such fun work. 

That’s an awesome Winogradsky column. It’s amazing to think about all of the complexity and diversity out there right beneath our noses. Especially when you consider that only a tiny fraction of microbes are actually “culturable” in isolation. It really highlights how interconnected everything is.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

niputidea said:


> I did culture some wacky stuff, but never worked with green/purple sulfurs. I was using culture- and sequencing-based approaches to identify novel species and metabolic relationships between microbes in anaerobic environments. It was such fun work.
> 
> That’s an awesome Winogradsky column. It’s amazing to think about all of the complexity and diversity out there right beneath our noses. Especially when you consider that only a tiny fraction of microbes are actually “culturable” in isolation. It really highlights how interconnected everything is.


Wow that's amazing stuff. I'll have to track down those pdf's. It's still kinda stuck in the birth canal, but I have a concept in mind for an aquarium setup as a model of a whale fall/hydrothermal vent/deep sea anoxic benthos environment. I printed out this extinct whale mandible in PETG for that idea, but haven't gotten much further...


----------

